# Help me decide what to do ....



## theboogins (Aug 9, 2005)

Last Spring I picked up a go-cart cheap (5hp Briggs and Stratton). My 12 yr old and I replaced the chain and did a few low tech maintenance jobs and it started and ran OK. (kind of glad actually, not wanting my 12yr old to go too fast and such)

Anyway, after several good days of playing, it got harder and harder to start, finally wouldn't start at all, just in time to put it away for the winter. 

I noticed when we first got it that there was quite a bit of soot around the exhaust and when I pulled the spark plug, the top of the piston seemed to caked with carbon. 

A few days ago I tried to start it and it would fire up but not hold an idle at all. After 3-4 times, it would not fire either. I emptied the gas tank to make sure it wasn't bad gas and it acts about the same. I cleaned the carb and it seems to the untrained eye not to be the problem although the gaskets could use a change. 

I'm sort of itching to tear into it to see if maybe the points are bad (I assume it has points) or if need a more major re-build. Not looking to do much un-necessary work, or work over my paygrade, but I might make a fun father/son project that we could both learn from. I've done some basic repair on Briggs motors before but never taken the head gasket off. 

I guess the point of my post is to ask what your opinions would be as to what would cause the soot and the carbon buildup on the piston? Is that just normal wear and tear? The lady that sold it too me said her kids used it quit a bit so maybe it just needs a re-build. 

Thanks. Opinions are valued.

John


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd rebuild the carb, and use new gaskets.... be sure to clean the tank out, its probablly got that foam crap that will degrade after a while and clog the fuel pickup tubes. Whats the model type and code.... if it was made after 1983, it doesn't have points. The soot and carbon buildup can come from, if not oily from a rich condition, if oily.... then rings/worn bore or leaky valve stems to faulty breather burning oil. The head is easy to take off, few bolts, new head gasket and clean it up. If the combustion chamber has never been cleaned, this will cause hard starting. If you can get it running and keep it running by dribbling gas down the carb, its certainly a carb problem....
I suggest you take pictures of the linkage..... this can be easily fumbled up. I'd get a compression test done just for fun to see how much compression it has.


----------



## theboogins (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. It's a 136212 0016 -1. I got the exploded parts diagram off of the B&S website and indeed it does not have points, at least I don't have to pull the flywheel. Yes, it does have the foam in the tank. The pickup tube had a little debris around it but cleaned up OK but didn't help. 

I understand most of what you said except the "faulty breather," not sure what that is. I have an automotive compression gauge but I seem to recall reading that it won't work on these motors, ist that true? 

Thanks for your advice.

J B


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Faulty breather..... the breather lets the internal gases out, but not the oil.... if it was faulty it would let oil by, into the carb and onto the combustion chamber causing lots of carbon. Carbon does build up normally over time, and needs regular cleaning (recommended every 100 hours of engine operation) A automotive gauge should work.... Btw... I've used marvel mystery oil in the gas of my small briggs engines.... seems to keep em clean, and do a little cleaning.... this would be after you clean the carbon already there out.


----------



## theboogins (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks, is that breather serviceable? 

Thanks.

JB


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Has to be replaced to do it right. They are something cheap to try anyway.


----------



## theboogins (Aug 9, 2005)

Update: We took it apart over the weekend, cleaned the carbon off the piston and valves-(didn't look too bad after all.) Replaced the head gasket with new and fired it up. Runs a lot better. My kids says that it's a lot faster-uh, oh. 

Thanks for all the tips.

JB


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Happy to help.


----------

